# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Using Allegro in C Sharp

## The Invisible Man

I'm in a programming class right now, and our final project is coming up. I think we just need to make a simple game. I wanna use Allegro, but I'm better with the language of C# and the MSVC IDE.

That means using a language binding. Does anyone have experience with Allegro, MSVC, and C#? Maybe some links to hook me up?  :wink2: 

Yes, I have been to the site. I'm afraid to ask without being laughed out of the forums.

----------


## cachero

i totally thought you were talking about a movement from a symphony or string quartet...lol

----------


## ninja9578

Does it have to be Allegro, wouldn't OpenGL be much easier?  Or DirectX?

----------


## DreamingGod

I thought Allegro was one of the easiest out of the game libraries .

----------


## The Invisible Man

Exactly DG, that's why I wanna use the C# binding for it. Linkies or stories anyone?

----------


## Xaqaria

> i totally thought you were talking about a movement from a symphony or string quartet...lol



Yes, I came in here fully expecting to be moving this thread to artist's corner. Funny how the title phrase can work in two such completely different contexts.

For those who aren't in the know, allegro in music means "cheerful or brisk; but commonly interpreted as lively, fast" and C# should be fairly obvious./offtopic

----------


## ninja9578

I'm a geek, I never thought this had anything to do with music, but then again, I know what Allegro and C# are.  But not how to use them, so no linkies from me  :Sad: 

And no DG, games are almost exclusively OpenGL with some DirectX thrown in.

----------


## DreamingGod

I never heard of Allegro being used with C# before so I can't provide any links but if you do find any links feel free to share it with me because i'd like to take a look at Allegro in C# and ninja I never said that games were exclusively Allegro, I was just saying that it's simple compared to those libraries

----------


## SomeDreamer

hmm, if I understand the question entirely, why don't you use MS XNA?

http://creators.xna.com/en-US/

You can easily use it with C#, and it's easy to get into, and fast to make simple games. Already made a few, so if you have any question I could help out. It's quite a nice game library.

----------


## The Invisible Man

Already got XNA, wanted to try Allegro for a little while.

Tell ya what, I'll start a 'tell me' thread. I guess I can run a quick XNA program for this. I just have to demonstrate ballistic properties in a program. I am a bit of an XNA noob tho. Actually, I'm a complete beginner. Help me please...

EDIT: Done, feel free to post there.

----------

